# Any HiRes Rips of Arc Audio?



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Has anyone made a rip they're willing to share of the Arc Audio Positive Listening CD's by Telarc?


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

I don't have the Arc Audio discs  but some of the individual tracks are available on other CD or SACD discs from Telarc. The SACD discs would be in DSD format if the files were extracted from the SACD discs using the Sony PS3 method. And most if not all of the tracks are available on Steven Head's _Audionutz SQ Compilation Discs_, which is an even better collection. Hit up _Audionutz_ via a PM or Email through this forum.

Here's a link to a PDF download of the Volume 1 CD Artwork & Track List...

http://www.pyropoptrt.com/arcaudio/ArcAudio-Booklet.pdf

*Telarc Catalog #ARC-001 - Arc Audio: Positive Listening Volume 1 Sampler CD, 2008*

Just as a FYI, rips from CDs, and CDs in general are not "Hi-Res". A CD is considered "standard resolution" or "full resolution". A CD and a lossless, uncompressed rip from a CD are at 16-bit & a 44.1kHz sample rate, and are what are commonly termed "Redbook CD" quality. These would be lossless, uncompressed WAV or AIFF files.

"Hi-Res" files are usually considered to have a minimum bit depth or word length of 24 bits, and typically range in sample rates from 48kHz-192kHz, or can also be 1-bit ultra-high sample rate DSD/SACD.

.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

bbfoto said:


> Just as a FYI, rips from CDs, and CDs in general are not "Hi-Res". A CD is considered "standard resolution" or "full resolution". A CD and a lossless, uncompressed rip from a CD are at 16-bit & a 44.1kHz sample rate, and are what are commonly termed "Redbook CD" quality. These would be lossless, uncompressed WAV or AIFF files.
> 
> "Hi-Res" files are usually considered to have a minimum bit depth or word length of 24 bits, and typically range in sample rates from 48kHz-192kHz, or can also be 1-bit ultra-high sample rate DSD/SACD.


Completely understood, I meant lossless.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

metanium said:


> Completely understood, I meant lossless.


Copy that. I figured that was the case, but posted the info anyway just for clarity and any others following along. 

Steven Head (_Audionutz_) or Fred Lynch @ Arc Audio (_Insane01VWPassat_) are the most likely to have these so PM or Email them via the DIYMA contact interface.

I don't think Fred spends any time here and if he does he might have changed his screen name as well. You can obviously contact Fred through Arc Audio.


----------

